# Wolf partial WIP and some questions



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 1, 2010)

I started working on my first fursuit a few days ago (great time for FAF to go down...) and I wanted to share some pics of what I got, get some opinions, and ask a few questions. This isn't the first costume I've made, but it is my first project that uses large amounts of foam to more or less sculpt the mask.

First, I've got pics of the mask WIP. I still need to possibly add some foam, fur it, line the mouth with felt, and add the nose.

V1.2 Pics (Only change is I made the ears bigger and deeper):
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0195.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0197.jpg

V1.1 Pics:
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0191.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0192.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0190.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0193.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0194.jpg

V1.0 Pics:
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0181.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0182.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0186.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0187.jpg
http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x88/nearswordman/IMG_0189.jpg

Any thoughts/comments? I'm going for the toony look.

Second, a few questions:

1. ~~EDIT: Just made an order from Fabric.com. Thanks Glitch!~~ Does anyone know where I can get some grey fur with a one inch pile? I've checked local stores and about 7 online stores. There appears to be a world shortage on grey fur...

2. If I get a material like Sculpty to make the nose, can I go ahead and paint it black and then put clear fingernail polish on as is or should I seal it with something like Plasti-dip first?

3. What method do you guys recomend for attaching fur to my foam base? I was going to hot glue and then sew the edges, but is there another way that is more commonly used?

Thanks,
~~Steel


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

The first thing I recommend is padding up those cheeks a lot more, as well as the muzzle.  Toony or not, you still want it all to look proper to the species.

Here is my mask underneath: http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d25m5hl
But I bulked it up on the muzzle a LOT and made it thicker/more sturdy like an actual canine.

1. Fabric.com.   Grey Luxury Shag.  1 1/2" pile.  Put the fur on backorder; they restock often and ship fast.  http://www.fabric.com/apparel-fashi...px?cm_vc=756b1813-cbc1-43b3-84bd-29889bf8fb7b

2. Sculpey is heavy.  I've heard of carving foam and covering it with latex milk or something.

3.  I just glued and made all of the seams line up perfectly.  It'd be better if you did sew it, yeah.  But to attach it, hot glue.  Lot's of it.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> The first thing I recommend is padding up those cheeks a lot more, as well as the muzzle. Toony or not, you still want it all to look proper to the species.
> 
> Here is my mask underneath: http://itachs-forever.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d25m5hl
> But I bulked it up on the muzzle a LOT and made it thicker/more sturdy like an actual canine.


Thanks for that. Guess its back to foaming it. The more I look at it, mine really does look incomplete. Do you think it would be worth my time to make a new foam "helmet" to reposition things like the eyes?



Glitch said:


> 2. Sculpey is heavy. I've heard of carving foam and covering it with latex milk or something.


 
I could glue a few squares of my 1/2" foam and then carve it out. I have a faux leather fabric that I bought (dirt cheep I might add) that looks just like a canine nose. If I tightly wrapped that fabric around my sculpture, that would do the trick right?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Thanks for that. Guess its back to foaming it. The more I look at it, mine really does look incomplete. Do you think it would be worth my time to make a new foam "helmet" to reposition things like the eyes?
> 
> I could glue a few squares of my 1/2" foam and then carve it out. I have a faux leather fabric that I bought (dirt cheep I might add) that looks just like a canine nose. If I tightly wrapped that fabric around my sculpture, that would do the trick right?



If you padded it well enough, the head could look great.  My head from those pics got tweaked a lot, as I added more and more foam all over.
You could do the same.  I say eybrows, and exaggerate them.  Bulk up the cheeks and muzzle, then trim it to make it flow more smoothly and naturally.  

You could do noses in many ways.  Give it a shot, and if it looks good, use it.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah its cool but you neeed padddding and maybe hsroten the nose??? alot of ppl make hte nose too long

good try thouh im not expret


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

cataloof said:


> yeah its cool but you neeed padddding and maybe hsroten the nose??? alot of ppl make hte nose too long
> 
> good try thouh im not expret


 
Stop posting.


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Stop posting.


 
try n stop me bro stry n stop me



i lov fursuis


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

cataloof said:


> try n stop me bro stry n stop me
> 
> 
> 
> i lov fursuis


 
FUCK I DROPED WATER ALL OVE MYSLEF LOOOK WHAT YOU MAKE ME DO


----------



## Jesie (Jul 2, 2010)

I will not tell you to stop posting, but I will say it pains me to read what you attempt to post. *à² _à² *


On a more related note: Yes. For the most part when I make the mesh skull of my heads I tend to make them thick enough were I don't need to add so much foam, but that's just how I do it. You don't have a mesh anything so you're completely reliant on foam for bulk and structure. 

To be honest you should be proud of yerself for getting it so symmetrical without a guide.


----------



## Machine (Jul 2, 2010)

cataloof said:


> try n stop me bro stry n stop me
> 
> 
> 
> i lov fursuis


Are you drunk?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Are you drunk?


 
Obvious question much?
He's been drunkposting across the forums.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Obvious question much?
> He's been drunkposting across the forums.


 And Ny is no where to be seen


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright, I've added some more pictures of the changes that I made after the first round of suggestions.


----------



## Bir (Jul 2, 2010)

I know it's meant to be toony, but the head looks WAY too tall. It's all I can look at. : / Maybe bring the muzzle up a little? I can't even li ke, look anywhere else it's so distracting. Or instead of that, maybe just make the ears a little further apart? 

You did wonderfully on getting both sides to be symmetrical, though. o___o;; Wow.

And the world IS lacking grey fur! It's so sad. I've only ever seen one fursuit where I loved the grey fur used, and I wish I could know what it was so that I could use it for Bir if I ever make a fursuit. XP


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 2, 2010)

Bir said:


> I know it's meant to be toony, but the head looks WAY too tall. It's all I can look at. : / Maybe bring the muzzle up a little? I can't even li ke, look anywhere else it's so distracting. Or instead of that, maybe just make the ears a little further apart?
> 
> You did wonderfully on getting both sides to be symmetrical, though. o___o;; Wow.
> 
> And the world IS lacking grey fur! It's so sad. I've only ever seen one fursuit where I loved the grey fur used, and I wish I could know what it was so that I could use it for Bir if I ever make a fursuit. XP


 
Keep in mind that I am going to add a fur "collar" to the bottom, so visually everything will look like it was moved up. This is just the foam sub structure.

EDIT: I'm tempped to make the ears bigger. Thoughts?


----------



## Willow (Jul 3, 2010)

If you're going for wolf, I think you might wanna make the ears slightly bigger and broader


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

OK, I redid the ears to make them bigger per Willow's suggestion and my own displeasure with the first ones. Any further feedback?


----------



## Glitch (Jul 4, 2010)

Referring back to my post earlier, I think you should now look at accenting features.  
If you want toony, add more bulk to the cheeks, muzzle, and eyebrows.  All of it!  

They're critical to the expression of your mask.  If your mask doesn't have the expression built into it, it won't have one.  If you don't, the features will be totally lost underneath all of that fur.  Because they will. 
If they get too big, then trim the foam down.

Also, if you pad up around the eyes a little more by going heavy on the eyebrows, they'll have a follow me effect.


Oh yes. Seeing as you're using the EXACT fur I did for my costume, you're going to want to get electric clippers and shave it down.
Don't use scissors, because I'm telling you it'll look really bad.  It'll be choppy and uneven.  As I am a perfectionist (yay OCD), it drives me insane.
If you've seen the video I have of my fursuit bowling, you can see that the fur on the mask is short and smooth.  I used all of that shag I showed you, but I just shaved it.  :3


----------

